# Gisela Schneeberger, Bettina Mittendorfer, Rosalie Thomas, Monika Gruber & cast @ 'Eine ganze heiße Nummer', Promostills/Poster, Start 27.10.2011, 33x



## BlueLynne (5 Nov. 2011)




----------



## stopslhops (6 Mai 2013)

Danke für die schöne Gisela Schneeberger - schade, dass es hier nicht mehr über diese äußerst sympatische, attraktive Frau gibt...


----------



## PeteConrad (29 Juli 2015)

Nett Collage, besten Dank dafür!


----------

